# I surrender!



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Hello!

I am curious how to say in Hungarian:
I surrender!
The situation is: armed policemen point guns at somebody and that sombody say: Don't shoot! *I surrender!

*Thanks in advance!


----------



## AndrasBP

Hello again,

The Hungarian phrase is:
*Megadom magam!* (=I'll give myself up!)


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much!


----------

